# Looking for Part Time Remote Coding Position



## LisaJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi, I am currently looking for a remote coding position part time. I would love to code E/M or surgical coding as I have 23 years experience in this area. I am also a LPN working full time in a physician office. THanks


----------

